# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Apilus aparat

## Ewelina_

Ostatnio przeczytałam o nowej metodzie zamykania naczyń krwionośnych, przy pomocy aparatu APILUS.

Czy ktoś z Was słyszał o tej metodzie? A może jest ktoś, kto korzystał z tej metody i może się wypowiedzieć na temat tego urządzenia?

Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------

